# Nor-Easter



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good luck to all those north of the Mason-Dixon. My parents called last night and said they expect about 6-10 inches in our area. I'm far enough south in VA that I'll see mostly rain.

Hope everybody got their milk, bread, and TP today!


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

OH GAWD YOU REMINDED ME

I gotta get TP! lol


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I may take a ride out to the highway tonight just to watch all the confusion. :lol:


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> OH GAWD YOU REMINDED ME
> 
> I gotta get TP! lol


WHAT!!! You don't have a closet full????? :?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> WHAT!!! You don't have a closet full????? :?


I have A LOT (in storage)

But it is so much easier to just grab it from the store lol


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> Good luck to all those north of the Mason-Dixon. My parents called last night and said they expect about 6-10 inches in our area. I'm far enough south in VA that I'll see mostly rain.
> 
> Hope everybody got their milk, bread, and TP today!


I thought the storm was out of the west???


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Indiana here, blizzarding as we speak. We are expecting much worse on Sunday.


----------



## randerson47978 (Jan 2, 2014)

In Northern Indiana, don't know about you. Roads are pretty bad, but snowing has stopped (for now).


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Bright and sunny here in Minnesota - for a change. Cold as a - um - very cold here.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I thought the storm was out of the west???


Yeah but that cell and one from the south are combining to move to the "Northeast" over the next couple days... hence the term "Noreaster"


----------



## randerson47978 (Jan 2, 2014)

pharmer14 said:


> Yeah but that cell and one from the south are combining to move to the "Northeast" over the next couple days... hence the term "Noreaster"


Oh, so that's what that means. I thought you were talking about the Holiday. Couldn't figure out what that had to do with a snowstorm.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My fiance just informed me that it is supposed to be 10 below for our high this weekend.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A "nor'easter" is a storm that comes out of the north-east Atlantic into the north eastern states. Winds are always called from the originating direction. A southeast wind is moving north-west. A north wind is moving south. So a northeast wind (or the term for a storm coming from the north-east is a nor'-easter)


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunny and 76 here, but I'm driving up to North Carolina tomorrow.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> Yeah but that cell and one from the south are combining to move to the "Northeast" over the next couple days... hence the term "Noreaster"


I thought it was a storm from the NorthEast,and that's what the definition is

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nor'easter


----------

